# 200sx Factory CD Player



## 98TN200sx (Mar 30, 2004)

OK, so I've got a 1998 200sx. It has the factory CD player/radio in it. I can put a CD in and it will play, but most of the time the small green light above the slot on the right side is not on. So, the cd player plays, but it's somehow not recognizing it. It will not eject the CD if the green light is not on (unless the car is turned off). Any ideas of how to fix this? It may just need to be cleaned, and if that's the case, what's the best way to go about that?
Thanks in advance


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

you will need to clean it, and check all the wiring connections and sensors and also contacts, you can find this kind of rpoduct to clean anywhere selling electronic parts


----------



## jupoco (Nov 24, 2008)

98TN200sx ,did you solve the problem? to be frank, to replace this little component is ok, but it takes you more time and professional job! if you do not reject it, just make do with what you have


----------

